# Casting for eyes help



## felony44 (Oct 13, 2015)

What's the best way to set up to cast an Erie Derie for Walleye?

Thanks


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Stop your boat in an area that holds fish. Put a worm on your erie dearie, throw it out and reel in with a steady retrieve. Countdown to different depths until you find what works best. Pretty simple. Especially this year


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fill a Pfleuger 30 series spinning reel with a no-stretch line (Fireline Crystal on mine). Attach it to a decent medium or medium light spinning rod with a fast tip. Add a 2 - 4' 12# mono or fluoro leader and a quality ball bearing cross-lok swivel and your favorite "Dearie". Go catch fish tangle free.


----------



## felony44 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been doing pretty good on rippin raps this year also. They work good when your moving around 1 and can cover a little water


----------

